# Tablet Tricks



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently responded to a couple of actually off topic posts on a Linux IRC channel and wondered if the information might not be of use to anyone here.

?? My latest tablet has no screengrab icon ??
Hold down the power and volume down buttons simultaneously

?? My tablet will not bootstràp. It hangs forever displaying the proud maker's logo ??
Hold down the power and. volume up buttons simultaneously until around 10-12 lines of text appear. First try Reboot, then Factory Reset


----------

